# Travel Destinations > North America >  Avalon Avocin Cream

## sobhy55

*What are the uses of Fosin?
*Clindamycin is used for many indications, including:

Prevention of endocarditis infection in individuals allergic to penicillin.
Periodontal disease.
Toxoplasmosis.
bacterial vaginosis;
Pelvic inflammation.
Infection caused by methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus.
Anthrax.
osteitis.
Arthritis caused by Streptococcus aureus in adults and children over five years of age.
Lung infections in adults caused by Pneumocystis carinii pneumonia.
Purulent myositis.

order افالون افوسين online now 


*What are the contraindications for the use of Avosin?
*It is forbidden to use the medicine without consulting a specialist in the following cases:

Hypersensitivity to any of the components.
Read more: Antibiotics and their uses.

*What are the side effects of Lavosin?
*mild nausea;
vomiting.
stomach pain.
Diarrhea.
Arthritis.
Vaginal itching.
The so-called pseudomembranous colitis may be associated with pseudomembranous enterocolitis caused by Clostridium difficile, and when this is suspected, treatment should be discontinued immediately.

Rash and urticaria reactions are frequent, while erythema multiforme and anaphylactic reactions are rare.
Skin rash or itching.
throat irritation;
*What are the precautions for using Afosin?
*Use with caution under the supervision of a physician in the following cases:

pregnancy period.
endocarditis;
Constant diarrhea.
Liver diseases.
Kidney disease.
Colitis.
Ulcerative enteritis.
During breastfeeding, it is advised not to use clindamycin, because it is excreted in breast milk.

----------


## debbiejmills

Thank you for the information you provided about the cream.

----------

